# Stockage ibooks sature sans raison



## Satas (3 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai 1.6GB de stockage dans l'appli ibooks qui me bloque toute nouvelle sauvegarde.

 J'ai pourtant tout supprimé (Ipad + itunes séparément). Refait un reboot de l'ipad.
Rien à faire. Toujours 1.6GB en stockage !

Et dans réglages, aucune proposition pour effacer les données (dans Général=> Utilisation=> Gerer Stockage.
 (pour d'autres applis, faisable, oui...mais impossible pour ibooks)

Quelqu'un sait-il comment résoudre le problème ?

Merci pour votre aide !   (J'ai l'Ipad Air de 2013)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Décembre 2014)

Supprimer l'appli puis la réinstaller...


----------



## Tambour (7 Décembre 2014)

Quels applis utilisez-vous? 

iTunes seul plus iPad, et/ou avec iCloud?

Vous pouvez supprimer tous vos livres ou documents .pdf de votre iPad dans iTunes si votre iPad est branché à un ordinateur, ou bien dans l'application iBook en sélectionnant les livres et documents .pdf puis en les supprimant. Si le livre a été acheté sur iTunes et vous avez configuré iCloud, vos livres achetés apparaitront avec un nuage. Leur volume ne sera pas pris en compte.

Si le volume de 1,6 Go est toujours présent, essayez de supprimer iBook et réinstallez le.

Il ne faut surtout pas supprimer les achats d'iTunes, vous risquez de ne plus les retrouver, ils sont conservés et stockés sur iCloud avec votre identifiant.


----------

